# wiki FEET?  WTF?!?



## nycphotography (Jan 18, 2013)

I was googling around for images of classic Italian pinup lighting... so I put in gina lollobrigida.

And this is what I found?  WTF? 

Gina Lollobrigida's Feet << wikiFeet


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 18, 2013)

odd.. funny... but she is still a classic!


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that really makes me moist.


----------

